# 09 big bear lift.



## Tankfxr (Aug 22, 2011)

Im looking for a lift for my 09 big bear. I have looked at a bunch of different places online and can not seem to find one. Does anyone know where i can find one. Not looking for much 2 or 3 inches should be plenty.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try SSATV (one of our sponsors).

If they dont have it, and I HATE to say this..................... Try HighLifter.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty sure superatv has one and mudthrowers.


----------



## Tankfxr (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Ill check it out. What is wrong with High lifter?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Long story. Lol.


----------

